# Make Your Own Trans Twitter Avatar!



## 0 2 (Oct 31, 2019)

I was wondering why so many trans users on Twitter have avatars of the exact same style. Turns out that it's all from an online character creator.









						Character Creator｜Picrew
					

My tumblr is at https://sangled.tumblr.com/.  There's a lot of customization, so if you ever see ...




					picrew.me
				




All the poses are exactly the same and the art style is horrible, but it's flexible enough that you can make some amusing caricatures. Or just use the randomize function. Some of the cosmetics, like hats, change if you edit the color. 

For instance, this happy merchant uses a Star of David necklace, which you can only get by changing the color of the necklace for some reason.






The randomize option, however, still produces amusing results.





But the creator is flexible enough (and just barely) to make some hilariously racist caricature, among other things.





Give it a shot. Try to make a monstrosity, or meme, or some internet funny person, or just slam that random button.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 31, 2019)

Did a random one.  I like how I have vitiligo, but also gray skin.  And the pink thing at the back looks like my brain is falling out.  I think I also have band aids taped on my cheek.  Might actually use this one.  But only on the farms.  It's too grotesque to use anywhere else.


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 31, 2019)

I kinda wanna make an equivalent of this for kiwifarms/disgusting C.H.U.D. r*ght*ids but imo originality is best and these sort of things are kinda a crime against art once they get too big.

Also dissapointed that they outsourced the maker to some lame japanese website instead of making their own. Nothing funny I can do with the code (unless... Well, Japanese websites aren't known for being the most up to date or secure)


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 31, 2019)

Don't know how to work it, so I just used this. It's a very accurate portrayal if you ask me. 






Spoiler


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 31, 2019)

I tried to capture the manatee essence of one of my favorite cows, Jude.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 31, 2019)

U-fucking-guu


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 31, 2019)

Spastic Colon said:


> Did a random one.  I like how I have vitiligo, but also gray skin.  And the pink thing at the back looks like my brain is falling out.  I think I also have band aids taped on my cheek.  Might actually use this one.  But only on the farms.  It's too grotesque to use anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 992658


That gives me an idea.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 31, 2019)

always go for maximum melanin + furfaggotry


----------



## Wish I knew (Oct 31, 2019)

Two seconds have past Jotaro


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 31, 2019)

Based off of my username


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Oct 31, 2019)

A true and honest women.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't judge me. I have a PhD in gender studies.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 1, 2019)

uwu hewwo i am a sweet cute trans-bunny-girl student in library studies, but the one strand of green hair and collar shows my secret kinky lesbian side






i uh cut myself shaving er i mean from a suicide attempt, i just want to be loved by a woman who can show me her feminine ways and keeps her books shelved by the library of congress system


----------



## SpergPatrol (Nov 1, 2019)

I am a trans pansexual kawaii desu sexual, stop saying I am a man because I clearly have a mustache you ignorant shitlord!
Putting on a wig and doing nothing else and not actually believing I am a woman totes makes me tranz guys! OWO

Now praise me for being so brave to come out and let me watch you shower naked in the gym showers and sleep with me or else you are a bigoted shitlord for not wanting to suck my feminine penis.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 1, 2019)

_01 said:


> That gives me an idea.
> 
> View attachment 992752


Somehow I got a one-eyed camo ma'am through random generation.



I dub it semenus snake.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Nov 1, 2019)

teehee don't hit on me silly boys, I'm a lesbian, you know?
(i want to die)


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm one of those pretentious ones on Tumblr who romances over British classic novels and fantasizes about going to Oxford.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 1, 2019)

Why don't you settle down with a nice Jewish boy!!


----------



## Freya (Nov 1, 2019)

Smug hijabi who is also a furry.


----------



## DoodleBerry (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Otis Boi (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## YooA (Nov 1, 2019)

Interesting OP. thanks for sharing. Unfortunately i'm a kfag so this is right up my alley.







Randomized monstrosity:


----------



## Kotaro (Nov 1, 2019)

Surprise, I made one of these a while ago for the meme


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 1, 2019)

I would have used the thing, but my avatar was a perfect fucking fit, so...


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Nov 1, 2019)

I made the most attractive transgender to ever grace us.


 


Edit: added tattoos.


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm all set if I ever decide to complain on Twitter.






Absolute Brainlet said:


> I would have used the thing, but my avatar was a perfect fucking fit, so...
> View attachment 993071


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 1, 2019)

_01 said:


> View attachment 993125


you motherfucker


----------



## オウム 2 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nyan~ I'm a trans gaymer catgirl uwu. 





I have post-SRS constipation so my transgirl girlfriend bought me some Activia to eat which gave me gender euphoria because no man has ever eaten Activia.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 8, 2019)

I hate that I have one of these already made.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Nov 8, 2019)

Pee oh cee mtf 




Typical non binary androgen who is actually just a girl


----------



## No Exit (Nov 8, 2019)

The random button really encapsulates modern twitter.


----------



## Just a boring name (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm loving all the Phil teeth.
Gonna go and have a play with this generator thing and see what it gives me.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 11, 2019)

This is Kimi (dead name: Ashley). She is an asexual trans asian AFAB trans woman. It doesn't get more trans than this


----------



## NoFeline (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought I would go for the realistic approach.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Jan 1, 2020)

Spoiler: I'm joining in on creating our own troons with picrew.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 1, 2020)

The new staff of Something Awful


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 3, 2020)

'Sup, y'all? I identify as a trans bisexual POC KWEEN who just graduated with a degree in African-American Studies! Hire me so I can make your media consumption more inclusive and not problematic! Also, I demand reparations for experiencing racism on a daily basis.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 3, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> View attachment 992890View attachment 992892


"If I cut your dick off, will you die?"


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 3, 2020)

Xerxes IX said:


> "If I cut your dick off, will you die?"


It would be extremely painful.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 4, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> It would be extremely painful.


You're a big girl.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 4, 2020)

Uncanny. They even gave an option for ocular hyperpigmentation. Alright that's it I'm transitioning.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 4, 2020)

_01 said:


> You're a big girl.


For you.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2020)

_01 said:


> I'm all set if I ever decide to complain on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 993143


This one is actually kind of cool if you're going for a faceless anon style avatar.




I made Qassem Soleimani. Unfortunately the program wouldn't let me make his beard and mustache white.


----------



## dismissfrogs (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 4, 2020)

I look like a fucking alien (not the Mexican kind either).


----------



## LazloChalos (Jan 4, 2020)

I turned my KF avatar into its trans form


----------



## Video Games (Jan 7, 2020)

A transgender representation of my KF avatar, spiritually.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jan 7, 2020)

I tried to think of what the opposite gender is to a tasty cuttlefish and peanut snack. (Sorry, I'm not creative.)


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Found this in the wild.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 1, 2020)

How much of an intersectional basic bitch will this make me look?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 1, 2020)

Managed to make an okay Violence Jack. No bandages for the chest, sadly. Or a knife.


----------



## OttoWest (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## 0 2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Found another one in the wild.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Feb 14, 2020)

(is seething because lesbians don't like xer)


----------



## snailslime (Feb 14, 2020)

what a qt


----------



## ggalin (Mar 10, 2020)

juwune lapine


----------



## drain (Mar 10, 2020)

this is actually me irl


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 12, 2020)

HONG HONG HONG


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 5, 2020)

here’s mine!
Also, as a bonus, I made one based on my current avatar for poops and giggles


Spoiler: Trans lesbian Hiroko


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 5, 2020)

I made it extra tumblr-ry.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 5, 2020)

darkest armalite timeline


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Sep 21, 2020)

Made a cringy genderspecial version of one of my RPG characters for funsies. She’s now an NB demigirl, pansexual and has PTSD just because representation!!!111!!!!


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## 0 2 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm honestly surprised that I still see these avatars in the wild.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 22, 2020)

Accidentally channeled my old hesher self.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 22, 2020)

Here's mine. Just hit random and this is the result.


----------



## pog (Mar 11, 2021)

0 1 said:


> Found this in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 1094226


Holy shit. New profile pic.


----------



## Samir (Mar 11, 2021)

Me if I was black, trans, and had a hime cut.


----------



## Icesperg (Apr 1, 2021)

Samir said:


> Me if I was black, trans, and had a hime cut.View attachment 1989684


So you normally


----------



## Samir (Apr 1, 2021)

Icesperg said:


> So you normally


Very funny


----------



## Makov Pitt (May 11, 2021)

I hate this, I tried copying from my other pfp but this sucks.


----------



## Shameimaru Aya (May 11, 2021)

I don't know what's worse. The fact that this thread is almost all just images from that one Picrew maker, or the fact that it's actually pretty accurate.


----------



## butth3ad (Feb 27, 2022)

*RGC - Randomly Generated Cancer*
The Drunken Trannoid. 



A Niggerfaggot



Mentally ill NPC


----------



## p4ddys (Feb 27, 2022)

the random option produces kino


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 27, 2022)

Sup





Picrewの「Character Creator」でつくったよ！ https://picrew.me/share?cd=uJGehQdKdl #Picrew #Character_Creator


----------

